# Empathic types working in psychology/counseling



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

While being highly empathetic could be a great trait for a psychologist or counselor, I could also see it being problematic.

I've noticed about myself that I'm _deeply_ emotionally affected by my environment and the people in it -- the flipside to being empathetic -- and I'm wondering how maintaining my own personal peace/sanity/serenity would be working as a psychologist/counselor. 

Do you learn to set up personal barriers that protect you? Does the joy of helping people outweigh the hurt of hearing so much pain? I'm inclined to think this would be the case, but I'm very interested to hear about people's experiences working in the field.

I'm particularly interested in the responses of INFPs, ENFPs, and types 4, 6, and 9.


----------



## Zmp (May 22, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Metanoia (Nov 21, 2011)

Me too, actually


----------



## saffron (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, I've worked with at risk youth for several years. I do find that I'm generally effective and get positive feedback in the way of staff comments and kids preferring to open up to me as opposed to most other staff. I will say that I had to toughen up quite a bit. It's not just from hearing difficult stories, it's to not get played or labeled a sucker because they don't respect people who are overly naive. I didn't exactly have the easiest life myself, but most of the kids I've worked with have had it harder. 

But the negative energy does get to me quite a bit. It's not just from the kids, it's from the staff who work with them. I've had to repeatedly take breaks to recoup my energy. And truthfully, we're not really helping all that much. If they're willing to help themselves, we can point them in the (hopefully) right direction. If they aren't really willing (which is the reality most of the time), then we can build a relationship and plant a seed and hope that someday they decide that they're worth it. It's not at all what I thought it would be honestly.

With all of that said I wouldn't change any of it. I'm happy to have been a part of their lives.

I've never worked with adults or in a completely clinical setting.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes. Thats a big part of a counseling degree. The justification is that if you don't get too involved, you can better observe from the outside.

Thing is, there is nothing wrong with getting too involved. That could work very well too.

The issue is that sometimes we get too involved based upon our OWN issues.

And the second our own issues become more of a focus than our clients issues, we need to consider whether it is ethical to continue seeing them.

That being said, there are lots of productive ways to get involved.

Such as letting the client know you care, giving feedback perhaps even of your own experience, or even serving as an advocate which means, helping them outside of your session. Helping them function in society by actually working on changing their society, calling organizations on behalf of the client in order to promote fairness, etc..


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

Not only can you better observe if there's some emotional distance, but I think you can actually provide more help in terms of advice if you're seeing things slightly detached. Getting completely caught up in another person's emotions can make you react in a way that may not be helpful in the long-term, in any kind of relationship. The majority of the time clients need stability and a positive outlook, which can't really be provided if you're swept up in understanding the lack of stability they feel . I'm interested in psychology and I've worked in some mental health settings, and I think it does become easier to set up some appropriate barriers over time. You have to be invested in your clients' emotions, not your own.


----------

